# My new “smart” scale



## Ronni (Aug 21, 2019)

I ordered a “smart” scale from amazon. It’ll be delivered today.

While it won’t lose the weight FOR me, it will do damn near everything else! 


It measures body weight, BMI, body fat%, water %,skeletal muscle, fat free body weight, muscle mass, bone mass, protein, basal metabolism, and body age. I have no idea how it can measure all that, but a few of the reviewers maintained that the measurements they got from the scale were very similar to what they got from their doctor/gym/personal trainer etc so it seems that they’re fairly accurate.

As I’ve aged it’s gotten harder and harder to maintain a healthy weight and I’m always on the lookout for whatever will help. My old digital scale that I’ve been using for the past 10 years started giving me frequent error messages in spite of fresh batteries. While I was on Amazon looking for a cheap replacement, the smart scale caught my eye. $15 more but close to 1500 reviews and most of them positive (4.5 out of 5 stars)

It’s Bluetooth enabled so it will sync with my phone’s various apps that I use to track health, weight, food etc.  Hopefully it will be delivered by the two get he from work so I can set it up tonight!  I’m excited to get rolling with it.


----------



## JimW (Aug 21, 2019)

That's a nice scale Ronni.

The only thing I see bad about it is the bluetooth capability, that means it can mock you from afar.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes. Yes it can. 

I’ll just have to use that as motivation to give it nothing with which to mock me!!


----------

